
Atari's Former Female Employees Reproach Ms. Wu, GDC for Denigrating N. Bushnell - mpweiher
https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2018/02/ataris-former-female-employees-reproach-brianna-wu-gdc-denigrating-nolan-bushnell/50572/
======
book_mentioned
[http://hnrankings.info/16307697,16309273](http://hnrankings.info/16307697,16309273)

